# The benefits of keeping notes...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always make a note of anything unusual in my animals' behaviour, in case it is the start of something serious or simply so that I can track improvement. This morning Sophy left half her breakfast, which would be a big red flag except that it is three weeks since her last heat and I know from previous notes that she always has a couple of not hungry days at this stage. I will still be watching her, of course, but it is much less worrying knowing that if she follows the established pattern she will be back to normal in 48 hours.

It is also useful when answering vet questions - things like When did you first see her limping? When did the diarrhoea start? How often is she vomiting? Things that become blurred in retrospect, especially when you are worried, but with notes can be reported instantly and accurately.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do the same thing. It came in handy trying to figure out my dog’s food allergies and intolerances.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

fjm said:


> I always make a note of anything unusual in my animals' behaviour, in case it is the start of something serious or simply so that I can track improvement. This morning Sophy left half her breakfast, which would be a big red flag except that it is three weeks since her last heat and I know from previous notes that she always has a couple of not hungry days at this stage. I will still be watching her, of course, but it is much less worrying knowing that if she follows the established pattern she will be back to normal in 48 hours.
> 
> It is also useful when answering vet questions - things like When did you first see her limping? When did the diarrhoea start? How often is she vomiting? Things that become blurred in retrospect, especially when you are worried, but with notes can be reported instantly and accurately.


SNAP !!
Poppy's 'mum' has made notes .... on flippin' steroids!
I took the mickey a little to begin with, but actually now I think it's great.
Possibly a little OTT, one full book and another underway.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine are more a few words on my computer calendar. I can't compete with whole books!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I throw notes into a bullet journal. So easy to reference back a few months, read what the vet said, check medication schedules, see what else was going on at the time, etc. Otherwise, my memory is shot. Far easier on my brain than actually trying to remember all those details!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've kept a Poodle Journal using OneNote since not long before we lost Holly. 
It started as a way to keep track of her symptoms and became a way to remember all those everyday little things that so easily slip away. 

The entries for my boys have dropped off after the first couple of years, as I expected, but I'm keeping it going for the reasons noted above by all.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I add mine to my Google calendar


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes! So helpful!

Every Monday my husband prints out a new “Poodle Report,” which we use for a week’s worth of notes. 

We started the system with Gracie, when her senior potty needs started to dominate all our conversations: “_Did you let her out? When? 1 or 2? Was it squishy?_”

But it became even more useful with puppy Peggy, for figuring out allergy triggers, keeping a house training schedule, tracking meal times and snacks, etc. 

Amazing how patterns can emerge. Also amazing how unreliable our memories can be!


----------

